# challenge of the day.



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

OK.Here we go,my challenge for today and a little challenge for you guys.
I'll let you guys try to figure out and explain, before i say how I tackled tomorrow.
This ceiling is 1 of the balconys on the second floor going from 1 part of the house to the other.Its a baby ceiling to the barrell with 3 baby barrell doggy dormers.
Feel free to ask any questions.Lets have some fun with this & use your imagination>>>Its not about speed here,its more about art..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:thumbup: Sweet - gotta love the challenges - looking forward to seeing how you finish it.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> :thumbup: Sweet - gotta love the challenges - looking forward to seeing how you finish it.


**** me and moore could wipe that place down before anyone here could answer you thread, moore is a Mexican ya know...

Board looks clean


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I would use magic corner in all the off angles. And step a bull on all the outside corners. I also think it would look cool to lace all ceilings. Nothing to fancy or time consuming but would give the illusion you put more than you did into it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow FTD, Looks great, What type of beads would you run on that??


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice hanging job!:yes:

I'd love to run my Columbia tools on that!:tt2::lol:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

cazna said:


> Wow FTD, Looks great, What type of beads would you run on that??


Thanks..Not sure there is a bead that would flex that angle.I made due with what I had.This is one of those think it up as we go along.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Muddauber said:


> Nice hanging job!:yes:


Thanks,they truly are really good @ what they do.& I get to finish behind them which makes my job so enjoyable.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Not sure there is a bead that would flex that angle.I made due with what I had.This is one of those think it up as we go along.


Your right .Hard to find a bead to work with that dormer .The barrell dormers Iv'e done meet up to a slope ceiling not another barrell ..I bet you Trim-tex has what you need :yes: ..I see you stopped the vinyl 3' from the floor on those arches ..were those 2x4s in your way? 

Is that a roll of paper tape on that mini scaffold? Is That just for angles ? no kidding ftd ..check with Trim-tex ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> **** me and moore could wipe that place down before anyone here could answer you thread, moore is a Mexican ya know...
> 
> Board looks clean


:lol::lol:you run the zook ,,and i'll wipe er down!! lol!! 

[I DON'T WORK FOR MEXICAN WAGES]:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

TrimTex double arch


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome challenge ! Gonna look great !:thumbsup:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

EASY MONEY .Just gona take awhile.with all the fancy beads now days ,i know you can make it look great!.Hey why not talk them into smoothwall.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You might want to check this product out http://www.no-coat.com/NO-COAT/ARCHITECTS/Products/ULTRA_ARCH_Drywall_Corner_Trim/

There's one that is stronger than that one, but I can't find it in my Google search

Ill keep looking


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

found it http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D22X-_-202343404


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Are those can lights in the curved ceilings? Do they make trim rings for them?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice hanging on the barrels, looking forward to seeing the finish:thumbsup:

I'll bet you could get that double-arch bead to go around the bend, you'd just have to make the slots bigger. Maybe. I dunno, I've never finished hip-groins or intersecting barrels before (as much as I would like to)


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> found it http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs..._mmc=shopping-_-googlebase-_-D22X-_-202343404


I was thinking something like that, Dont straightflex make a bead like that?? But it could be an arch bead, Cuts on one side only, It would need to be cuts on both side, Like your link, Or cut arch bead yourself.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks good but I hope I never ever ever never!!! get a job like that :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That looks real nice FTD.:thumbsup: I thought that there was no money in America. But some one must have some cash.:yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

moore said:


> .I see you stopped the vinyl 3' from the floor on those arches ..were those 2x4s in your way?
> 
> Is that a roll of paper tape on that mini scaffold? Is That just for angles ? no kidding ftd ..check with Trim-tex ..


regular metal bead will finish off the legs to the arches..

You have some eye my friend,LOL yup paper tape in this entire house,too much up & down bakers, ladders & scaffold on this job to be switching from hot mud back to standard compounds.
This ceiling is probably only ceiling that will see mesh & hot mud.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You might want to check this product out http://www.no-coat.com/NO-COAT/ARCHITECTS/Products/ULTRA_ARCH_Drywall_Corner_Trim/
> 
> There's one that is stronger than that one, but I can't find it in my Google search
> 
> Ill keep looking


Thanks,I used No coat arch flex on this window.With a few snips on the other side so it would bend the other way.
Not to sure it would have worked on the barrels.The transition from ceiling to ceiling remains flat, and runs into each other.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Looks good but I hope I never ever ever never!!! get a job like that :blink:


Why,this is the type of job you look forward going to every day.Especially when you get to finish all the fun stuff.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> regular metal bead will finish off the legs to the arches..
> 
> You have some eye my friend,LOL yup paper tape in this entire house,too much up & down bakers, ladders & scaffold on this job to be switching from hot mud back to standard compounds.
> This ceiling is probably only ceiling that will see mesh & hot mud.


 That's what I do on the arches . Most supplies here only carrie 10' 12' flex so I meet that up with metal. Always worked well for me.

Looks great ftd..carefull on that scaffold work.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks great FTD but I'd have walked off that job. I COULD'NT be arsed with all the arches but credit where its due.
Looking forward to yer finished pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Thanks,I used No coat arch flex on this window.With a few snips on the other side so it would bend the other way.
> Not to sure it would have worked on the barrels.The transition from ceiling to ceiling remains flat, and runs into each other.


 To the left ...It looks a bit off ....a little wiggly ..oh well.. to late now:whistling2::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice stuff FTD ! I bet some guys would get a little claustrophobic working on the ceiling. Hard to tell in the pics so how severe are the curves ? What kind of board ? Did you wet your board ? Or did you rub it with insulation ?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Why,this is the type of job you look forward going to every day.Especially when you get to finish all the fun stuff.


Something we agree on FTD:thumbsup:

Jobs like that challenge you, make you want to get into work and tackle them. Something you can stand back and look at, and say I did that.

Square boxes, and long boring runs, make you want to stay in bed and hug your pillow........... Boring


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

I ended up using mesh & hot mud:yes:,coating out the arch 1 side @ a time using 20minute..1 side, let it dry, then the other side..Then a few coats doing 1 side @ a time using regular compound.End result came out nice,should paint up nice.
I'll give it a skim when I finish it up..all our walls here are smooth wall,no texture.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Really???? Mesh and Hot mud??? Dam, Looks good though, I was wondering how you were going to do that, Thanks a lot for the pics, I never see stuff like that, I wouldnt like to price it but if i was on wages then i would love to give that a go :yes:

I would prob liquid nail or foam the hell out of it in the gap and get behind it as much as i could to get some strength in it then double up the fibafuse and cut it up to make it fit to do it that way, But hey, Your the man on this one :thumbsup: Do you think you will get much settling and movement?? It sure had some timbers behind it, Amazing looking framing.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You just don't see that sort of thing here, when things get fancy it's usually square not round ....not enough imagination


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I Guess those ripples will sand out :whistling2:kinda hard to say..??I can see the ripples in that board around the screws spots ...that's certainteed board ..have fun..


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

moore said:


> I Guess those ripples will sand out :whistling2:kinda hard to say..??I can see the ripples in that board around the screws spots ...that's certainteed board ..have fun..


 Me thinks you started drinking too early yesterday:yes:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

F t d it looks nice, good work. Looks like a great job, got to love the challenge.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Fun looking job. I've never had a chance to use a radiused trowel. Square-city 'round here.


----------

